# MCO car rental suggestions for discounts



## lizard (May 7, 2010)

Looking for suggestions for discounts @ MCO in July.I can use world points for a Cadillac DTS for $292 includes  taxes and miles?Need to haul 5, 3 of witch are children12,10,5 yrs old.Thanks 

Lizard


----------



## bankr63 (May 8, 2010)

lizard said:


> Looking for suggestions for discounts @ MCO in July.I can use world points for a Cadillac DTS for $292 includes  taxes and miles?Need to haul 5, 3 of witch are children12,10,5 yrs old.Thanks
> 
> Lizard



Not sure of your dates.  National sometimes offers a great deal on their SUV's.  I have a full size Crossover SUV reserved for next March.  Was $3/day more than a midsize, and $100's less than other agencies for same vehicle. Total quote is $310 for 8 days (all in, but not yet discounted).  I have several months to find the best discount ad I can, and update the reservation with the code, so expect I can shave another $60 off.  Had similar deal from National in 2009, but couldn't find it for March 2010.  I also look for last minute discounts with all major agencies a week or so before travelling.  I like the space in a sport ute when travelling with a bunch.  More suitcases in the back.  

Also, National moves their lines pretty quickly (had a person out helping with the kiosks last time).  Last time I rented @ MCO from Budget and waited an hour in line for the counter.  
__________

M Ross


----------



## Robert D (May 8, 2010)

I'd keep checking the prices on Travelocity, Southwest Airlines, and Priceline (not the name your own price part) and make a reservation that is cancelable.  Then a week before you travel, check Hotwire's price and make a bid on Priceline for 25% less than Hotwire's price (assuming this is lower than the reservation you already have).  If that offer isn't accepted, try it again or increase it $1 a day 24 hrs later when you can bid again.  You'll usually get a very good deal (sometimes great deal) on PL offers close to the travel date.


----------



## Jerry in NJ (May 10, 2010)

Alamo through the Costco Website.

Dollar through BJ's website both of these have given me great deals.

Jerry In NJ


----------



## rnsnake (May 23, 2010)

We rented our car through rentalcarmama.com. Great prices.


----------



## SunSand (May 24, 2010)

www.rentalcarmomma.com is what I've used for the last few trips to Florida.  Great rates and they have special rates for Orlando.  I saved a bunch with Alamo with no hassles at the airport.


----------



## Mickey4Me (Jun 4, 2010)

Mousesavers.com has lots of coupon codes for the various car rental companies (to the left side of the page under "Plane, Rental Car, Shuttle and More"). We combined a Sam's Club id (or corp.?) code with a two car upgrade coupon from the Mousesavers site and got a great rate for our recent trip. We were there 12 nights and got a Honda Accord for less than $300 total (including all the extra fees they add on). The rate included an additional driver. 

I check all the companies to compare rates, but almost always end up using Alamo. 

Retailmenot.com also has some rental car codes as well, I think. 

We also use the kiosk to check in, so we never worry about having the coupons printed out.


----------

